# spooky tree for grave yard



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

will have trigger light so it will come on when tot walks by


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That's looking really good! I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Like what I'm seeing, be sure to post a pic when finished


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Whoa cool tree. How is it made? I'm going to have a cemetery scene too


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope this is well out of reach/range of the TOTs and guests. I can see those branches getting snapped off in a minute, and extended roots getting tripped over.
You can manipulate the "bark" or use small branches and twigs to act as eyebrows. You might take a look (if you haven't already) at the trees in The Wizard of Oz, and the "Ents" in the Lord of the Rings trilogy of movies. While the latter was CGI it's still a good source for ideas.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks great so far - great job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great. I think adding the facial features will really make it stand out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like those long reaching fingers.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

thank you everyone for looking, I hope to finish him before work today


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

ooh I love the hands can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

looks good like the hands


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

*spooky tree updated*

will be adding flames comming out of the top, just dont have time to look for my orange lights, now sure if I will have fog comming out of mouth or from underneth


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh, cool hands! Very creepy and ready to grab you. Real nice!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

very creeepy. looks great.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

thank you CreeepyCathy


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hey that is friggin awesome scarrycher!!! the trick or treaters are in for a treat alright,well done!!! thanks for posting!!!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

graveyardmaster said:


> hey that is friggin awesome scarrycher!!! the trick or treaters are in for a treat alright,well done!!! thanks for posting!!!


thank you, graveyardmaster


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy moly that looks creepy!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

thanks everyone!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love it!! Looks light something straight out of a child's nightmare!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

scarrycher said:


> will have triger light so it will come on when tot walks by


updated spooky tree


----------

